# FSN RM HD is live!



## soccerguy (Apr 2, 2007)

I am currently watching the Rockies pregame show on channel 364, Fox Sports Rocky Mountain HD. The pregame show is in SD however.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Interesting... I dont show that in "All Chan" in the guide... but I don't show any of the out of area RSN's either.

Hopefully this is a sign of things to come (with FSN Bay Area being next)


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

soccerguy said:


> I am currently watching the Rockies pregame show on channel 364, Fox Sports Rocky Mountain HD. The pregame show is in SD however.


Is this different from the FoxRM I get on 414??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... 364 is in HD (when available).


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> Yep ... 364 is in HD (when available).


so should that show up in my EPG if I have the multi-sport package (it isn't at present).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And a HD package ... which I assume you have since you have a 622.
Errors happen, it is odd that so many others have reported it and you have not.

{thinking music}

The only other variable is the satellite ... FSN RM and FSN MW are on 129°.
If you don't have a dish picking up 129° you can't get these two channels.

If you see 414 and have 129° on your system you should also see 364.
If you see 418 and have 129° on your system you should also see 368.

Both are playing a DISH HDTV logo and background music at the moment.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> The only other variable is the satellite ... FSN RM and FSN MW are on 129°.
> If you don't have a dish picking up 129° you can't get these two channels.
> 
> If you see 414 and have 129° on your system you should also see 364.
> ...


Well, I DO have 414 and 418 but after checking in the installation menu it appears the satellites I have are 61.5, 110, and 119. On my EPG there is a gap from ~350 to 400. I have the 250 package with HD and Multi-sport. Should I be seeing 129 and if so, what can I do about it?

Thanks!


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I have the everything pac, 61.5,110,119, and 129 but none of those channels.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Never mind I'm not in that region.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dclaryjr said:


> Should I be seeing 129 and if so, what can I do about it?


You can install a dish that can see 129°, and the right switch to keep all your satellites in your system. You might be out of the best footprint for 129° (depending on how far south in Texas you are - too lazy to grab a map).


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

So is it just two HD RSNs that are activated? Howabout the ALT channels? FSN-SW would be fantastic. The SD version of that channel looks horrid.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Patience. Most of the HD RSNs were uplinked in September ... take the availability of these two as a good sign!


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

good sign indeed.


----------



## sahurd (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been on the cusp of a switch to Dish from DTV...the sole remaining issue has 
been FSN Bay Area in HD (for my beloved Giants). 

Waiting to hear if the FSRM/HD & FSMW/HD trend makes it out to the West Coast...as I'll be on the phone to order as soon as I have a confirmed sighting.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> You can install a dish that can see 129°, and the right switch to keep all your satellites in your system. You might be out of the best footprint for 129° (depending on how far south in Texas you are - too lazy to grab a map).


Well I just got off the phone with Dish and here's the scoop. I have one dish pointed at 61.5 which is the alternate to 129 for HD content. He said perhaps my installer couldn't get 129 and went with 61.5 instead. I have the installer's phone number so I'm gonna give him a call later and see if he remembers. The CSR said they would send someone out to repoint the dish if I wanted. He told me that knows of no plans to uplink the FSNs to 61.5 as well. So we'll see. My main concern is if and when Fox Southwest goes HD, I sure want that one even if it means cutting down a tree or buldozing my neighbor's house!!!


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

dclaryjr said:


> I have the installer's phone number so I'm gonna give him a call later and see if he remembers.


Pretty bad when you're quoting your own message! 

I just talked to the installer and he said that it would take a Dish 1000 to get the 129 with my other birds, but the work order he got from Dish was to go for the 61.5. I'll call Dish a little later and see what they say. I'm not really that concerned now because I figure the only that is going to show up in HD on the distant FSNs are pro sports that I won't be able to watch anyhow. However, it will be a different story if my local FSN goes HD. If they aren't going to simulcast on 61.5, then I need to see 129!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish is going to have to deal with the 129 vs 61.5 at some point. There are going to be people right on the edge who will need/want to watch an RSN that is on the other satellite from where they are pointed.

Then all the folks who buy the multi-sport package will want all the RSNs in HD for non-blacked-out games and that can't happen either with the RSNs on different birds.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dclaryjr said:


> If they aren't going to simulcast on 61.5, then I need to see 129!!


An installer worth his weight in beef jerky should be able to re-aim your 61.5W dish to 129W in short order. You could probably do it yourself, but you would need to know the correct elevation number for your location.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

harsh said:


> An installer worth his weight in beef jerky should be able to re-aim your 61.5W dish to 129W in short order. You could probably do it yourself, but you would need to know the correct elevation number for your location.


I just had another encounter with a Dish CSR. The one I spoke with earlier today seemed very knowledgeable, and knew all about the FSN HD offerings. The one I just spoke with seemed utterly clueless, and had to put me on hold seven or eight times. (what fun) The feeling I had from the guy this morning was that they would send someone out to fix me up and the wording he used (without actually saying so) implied it wouldn't cost me anything. The one I just spoke to said I would need a new dish that would cost $60 to install.

I think I'll just sit this out until my local FSN goes HD and fight this battle at that time (or perhaps play CSR Roulette and see what I get).


----------



## ret26 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have both FOX Midwest & Rocky Mountain on my DISH HD receiver that just showed up today. Nothing being shown though. The guide says the Mets vs St Louis tonight and thats it. Of course the game is blacked out.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ret26 said:


> I have both FOX Midwest & Rocky Mountain on my DISH HD receiver that just showed up today. Nothing being shown though. The guide says the Mets vs St Louis tonight and thats it. Of course the game is blacked out.


Its scheduled on ESPN2 HD. Of course I am waiting to see SNY HD get turned on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> An installer worth his weight in beef jerky should be able to re-aim your 61.5W dish to 129W in short order. You could probably do it yourself, but you would need to know the correct elevation number for your location.


My 61.5° dish is on an east facing wall of my house. Fortunately the 129° dish has a south facing wall to call home. 

Corpus Christi is one of the three markets in southern Texas that are excluded from receiving 129° ... which doesn't mean it isn't possible, just that it may be harder ...
From the EKB ...
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/pictures/Dish1000Exclusions.jpg


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> My 61.5° dish is on an east facing wall of my house. Fortunately the 129° dish has a south facing wall to call home.
> 
> Corpus Christi is one of the three markets in southern Texas that are excluded from receiving 129° ... which doesn't mean it isn't possible, just that it may be harder ...
> From the EKB ...
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/pictures/Dish1000Exclusions.jpg


   

I'll be watching the 61.5 uploads and hoping!!


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I have FSN RM and FSN MW in HD on my Dish 1000/ 211 reciever. Nothing on RM but the Dish HD Logo, and the MW is locked like a PPV.
Stiill good news all around.
MAYBE we will get to see some NHL Play-offs in HD!


----------

